# Best TV Villain



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

My pick for best villain, certainly of current shows, is Boyd Crowder on "Justified." Most nuanced villain since... Hmm. Nothing even coming to mind. His season 2 spiritual journey seems to be over and, after a great deal of soul searching he has apparently decided that all out evil is the way to go. Perfect foil for Marshall Givens - flawed hero vs flawed villain.



BTW - I'm starting this thread to make sure other people are watching my favorite show just in case they are thinking of cancelling anytime soon. (I haven't heard that they are, just taking preemptive action just in case.

Edit - I took "current" off the thread's title. No replies might mean that there are no worthy villains to compete with Boyd at the moment. So how about best TV villains of all time? "The Smoking Man?" "Q," Maurice Minnefield? Granted, Boyd Crowder would probably kick all their butts, but there must be someone...


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

EDIT- I took "current" off the thread's title.  No replies might mean that there are no worthy villains to compete with Boyd at the moment.  So how about best TV villains of all time?  "The Smoking Man?"  "Q,"  Maurice Minnefield?  Granted, Boyd Crowder would probably kick all their butts, but there must be someone...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw, of course. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, I have to go plural -- The Gentlemen -- Buffy.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

These are my favs from when I was a kid and watching reruns.

I loved Smoking man as well:








He always managed to freak me out a little.

And I know a lot of women who love the Sheriff of Nottingham in BBC's Robin Hood (but that may be b/c the think the actor's hot)


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

You know what always freaked me out about the Smoking Man?  He didn't inhale.  Ever.  I assume that the actor either didn't smoke or didn't want to start again, but I had to pretend that the character just really liked the taste of cigarette smoke or the stench of it on his clothes.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> You know what always freaked me out about the Smoking Man? He didn't inhale. Ever.


Rofl! And it always bugged me when they stopping calling him 'the cancer man'.

Yes, to the Joker, too! But, personally, I'd go for:


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Boss Hogg!  

And Mr. Burns!  Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Totally amazing.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Let's introduce some women!

Alexis Carrington on "Dynasty".










Diana on the original "V".


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to my fav is Roman Nevakov from LIFE.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

The Trinity Killer from Dexter. John Lithgow knocked it out of the park with his performance.


----------



## fiver (Dec 14, 2010)

My favorite villain is easily Scorpius from Farscape

For me , this character is a yardstick against which true villainy is measured.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cruella DeVille


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Smithers and Ben...*slaps forehead*...why didn't I think of those!! grr...

Okay, here's another one. This is from a TV mini-series based on Stephen King's 'Desperation'. I just love Ron Perlman anyway, and his performance scared the you-name-it out of me!










Tack!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

T-Bag from Prison Break!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

fiver said:


> My favorite villain is easily Scorpius from Farscape
> 
> For me , this character is a yardstick against which true villainy is measured.


Good one! Huge "Farscape" fan here.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

When I saw the thread title I immediately thought Boyd Crowder as well. Steve I think you nailed it, so many layers, so much to him, he just isn't the standard bad guy.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Omar from the wire, indeed.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I guess I'll go with Sylar~


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Omar from the wire, indeed.


Omar and Stringer were fantastic!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's not forget the classics...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I was thinking Barnabas Collins from Dark Shadows...  But also the congressman/preacher whose name escapes me from The Dead Zone


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

G. Gordon Liddy's character in MIAMI VICE

Corrupt law enforcement personnel to me are always the scariest; they know how police think and know how to act accordingly.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Atia from Rome - conniving and manipulative, while still smiling. 

Walternate from Fringe - feeling utterly justified in what he's doing (and to a certain degree, he is) to the possible ruination of one or both realities.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have picked Omar from The Wire hands down until I started watching Justified. Now I think it's a tie between him and Boyd.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

There are so many great villains in True Blood, but I think the Mott vamp with his rattlesnake boots is great. His first few scenes where all you see are the boots, loved 'em.

Big Love had some great villains too. I think Selma Green was one of my fav. From Wikipedia:


> Martin is also well known for her recurring role on the HBO series Big Love. Her character, Selma Green, is unique: the cross dressing sister of polygamous cult leader Roman Grant and the senior wife of his rival polygamous cult leader Hollis Green. The character has sparked much discussions on fan forums due to her as of yet unexplained transvestism and bizarre relationship with her husband (who refers to her as "Brother Selma").


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

tim290280 said:


> Omar and Stringer were fantastic!


I think my second fav would be Snoop. Her dialogue in the hardware store when she goes in to buy the nail gun was brilliant. Lemme see if it is on YouTube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N_UuImPL4E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(sorry for no pics and vid, I'm on my iPad which makes it difficult)


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

> I was thinking Barnabas Collins from Dark Shadows...


That was my first thought too - and I didn't even watch the show!

And, the little girl in original The Bad Seed (I first saw it on TV).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The Weeping Angels from Doctor Who


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

def the most inept


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Totally amazing.


I was debating between him and the Smoke Monster.  All time favorite show. There, I said it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d said:


> The Weeping Angels from Doctor Who


At a round Robin Christmas exchange last year I almost got stuck with an angel candle holder. I would not have such a thing in my house. . . .Don't Blink!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

fiver said:


> My favorite villain is easily Scorpius from Farscape
> 
> For me , this character is a yardstick against which true villainy is measured.


I came here to nominate him. So awesome. This New Year's, I had pizza and margarita shooters in his honor.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Love,
X-Files Nerd


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Billy Clyde Tuggle, the psycho pimp from All My Children circa late 1970s...










RIP AMC


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Jason beat me to it!  Definitely Ben from Lost!!

Right up there would be President Charles Logan from 24 and Q from Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

mom133d said:


> The Weeping Angels from Doctor Who


The weeping angels were incredibly awesome in that first episode of Dr. Who.

But for me Dr. Rush from Stargate Universe is the best TV Villian. He is so complex, I love him.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> Right up there would be President Charles Logan from 24 and Q from Star Trek: The Next Generation.


No, no, no. Q was not a villain, he was just misunderstood, or at most a spoiled brat!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Nicole in Criminal Intent who gets under Bobby's skin.  LOVE that.  She's also a borderline personality, which I am using in my next book.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> No, no, no. Q was not a villain, he was just misunderstood, or at most a spoiled brat!


Oh, Q was quite villainous in many instances. And he was awesome!!


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Tip of the hat to Scorpius and definitely the Weeping Angels!  Farscape was a great show.  and the Weeping Angels are legitimately frightening, nightmare fuel.

But I just watched this weeks Justified...

Raylan "gimme one good reason..."

Boyd " I'll give you 15 good reasons in the mag and one in the chamber."  Boyd Crowder is awesome


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Ben from _Lost_.

Nina Myers and Sherry Palmer from _24_.

And Murdoch from _MacGyver_. Please tell me I'm not the only one who remembers him.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

SongbirdVB said:


> I was thinking Barnabas Collins from Dark Shadows...


Wait, he was a villain? I always thought of him as the misunderstood hero of the story.

Dawn


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought the first two seasons of Justified so I could check it out.  I thought Boyd was an OK villain but Mags was phenomenal.  One of the best portrayals of a woman villain I have ever seen.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

mom133d said:


> The Weeping Angels from Doctor Who


You fool, the image of an angel itself becomes an angel!


----------

